# Life and buildings/contents insurance using AIB



## stobear (24 Mar 2004)

Just wondering how competitive AIB are in relation to their life insurance and buildings insurance for a mortgage. With the current postal dispute my closing date for house sale will slip and I am trying to process original documents through brokers etc. Would save a lot of greif and delays in AIB insurance products are competitive. Anyone have any experience?
Thanks, Stobear


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (24 Mar 2004)

I presume that you're already aware of the general advice to show around and this topic in particular:


----------



## Elcato (24 Mar 2004)

Hi Stobear - Tried the AIB website and couldn't get any link to home insurance. Do they only offer this to mortgage holders ?


----------



## Statler (24 Mar 2004)

[broken link removed]
Don't think they do online quotes.


----------



## stobear (24 Mar 2004)

I saw that as well, no online quote facility, but I am a mortgage holder but they would probably quote for anyone


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (24 Mar 2004)

Home insurance and mortgage protection life assurance packages sold by lenders to their mortgage customers are rarely as competitive as alternatives available through shopping around elsewhere. People who buy them are usually effectively paying a premium for the convenience of the "one stop shop" approach to mortgage, mortgage protection life assurance and/or home insurance...


----------



## Ken (24 Mar 2004)

"my closing date for house sale will slip "

One doesn't purchase a house overnight and I'm sure some forward planning on your part would have avoided the predicament of feeling you are going to miss the closing date.


----------



## stobear (24 Mar 2004)

The planning was done, however one cant plan for postal disputes, can they?


----------



## temptedd (24 Mar 2004)

If you are in a crisis, you can always use them for year one (maybe paying by direct debit?) then rearrange your cover at a more convenient time. I used AIB for home insurance once and got a very competitive quote as a mortgage holder, in contrast life cover was a real rip off. (this is a few years ago, so I'm not up to date on current value for money)


----------



## arsenalfc (25 Mar 2004)

*aib*

What makes you think that going to ARK Life will be any easier or quicker than alternative routes because of postal strike ?


----------



## Jim (25 Mar 2004)

*postal strike*

You don't set up a business and not have a contingency in place to deal with such eventualities. I'm glad to say a few intermediaries are actually managing better because of the postal strike.


----------

